# So pretty



## Amber24 (Jan 18, 2008)

I cannot think of names for my photos.  I do not know why but I have some block in my head when it comes to naming stuff.  

Anyway...


----------



## Alpha (Jan 18, 2008)

Excellent work.


----------



## Amber24 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 19, 2008)

This is a really slight nitpick to an otherwise spectacular shot (seriously, great work), but could you clone out the tiny bits of dark gray below (on the picture basis, not body basis) her forehead. There are two of them, and they are really, really bugging me now that I see them and are rather distracting. Great shot though, it's a really beautiful model you have there and it's a calming, relaxing shot. Great stuff.


----------



## Amber24 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ha, will do!  I didn't even notice them, so thanks for pointing that out.  Now that you did, its all I can look at. ;P


----------



## Igor39 (Jan 20, 2008)

For some reason the thing that makes this photo work for me are her lips. They're magnificent


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 20, 2008)

her expression is a bit strange for me... like shes about to spit something out maybe? lol.. maybe its just me


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 20, 2008)

shorty6049 said:


> her expression is a bit strange for me... like shes about to spit something out maybe? lol.. maybe its just me



Yeah, I think it's just you. I'm trying to see that 'about to spit something' expression in her, but I just can't. To each their own.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 20, 2008)

well... ok, so it looked upside down to me.. (lol, and yes, i'm aware thats how its supposed to be) so i turned my head and her chin looked funny, like she was tensing up the muscles in it or something instead of letting it go loose and peaceful like the rest of her face. but thats the model, not the photograper... unless theyre the same person. but still. doenst have anything to do with the technique or anything


----------



## Amber24 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmm, well she is my younger sister and she has braces.  I am guessing what you see is her trying to make sure they aren't showing.  If she were to relax her lips, they naturally fall open a bit.  So that may be why you see her trying to spit something out.  I am so used to it that I don't notice if it looks awkward anymore I guess.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 20, 2008)

i guess thats possible. Maybe it would still work if you DID see the braces? add a little something to it maybe? who knows. by looking at your avatar next to this photo, it looks like you two have at least one thing in common.... ;-)


----------



## Amber24 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ha, getting a smile out of her for pictures is pretty hard.  She does not like to show her braces.



shorty6049 said:


> by looking at your avatar next to this photo, it looks like you two have at least one thing in common.... ;-)



We like to be upside down in photos?


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 20, 2008)

lol, apparently


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 20, 2008)

Braces are sexy...but I'm biased because I had them for five years.


----------



## Amber24 (Jan 20, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Braces are sexy...but I'm biased because I had them for five years.



Wow, that is a pretty long time.  I only had mine for 2 years and it felt like an eternity.  

Tiffany, my sister, just recently got hers so that is probably why she feel self conscious about them. She will get used to them eventually.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 20, 2008)

Amber24 said:


> Wow, that is a pretty long time.  I only had mine for 2 years and it felt like an eternity.
> 
> Tiffany, my sister, just recently got hers so that is probably why she feel self conscious about them. She will get used to them eventually.



Yeah, definitely will. And then she'll have to get used to having them off, but that's usually an easier adjustment HAHA. 

I really do like this shot though, even though I do see the chin muscles shorty was talking about, I don't think it really detracts from the shot. At all. Seriously, great work.


----------



## Amber24 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah except you feel like you have horse teeth for awhile.  

Thanks!


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 22, 2008)

meh, this photo isnt doing anything for me. seems a little cliche i suppose.


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 22, 2008)

Lorielle99 said:


> meh, this photo isnt doing anything for me. seems a little cliche i suppose.


I suppose you come to that conclusion after seeing her avatar. 

It is a cliched, but that can be said to almost every shot posted here.

I think you done an excellent job of relaxing your subject and getting the expression.


----------



## Amber24 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lorielle99 said:


> meh, this photo isnt doing anything for me. seems a little cliche i suppose.



Then why post? 

If you don't like my photo that is perfectly okay but at least give some helpful critiques on what specifically about it you don't like.  Know what I'm saying?


----------



## Amber24 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Phototron said:


> I suppose you come to that conclusion after seeing her avatar.
> 
> It is a cliched, but that can be said to almost every shot posted here.
> 
> I think you done an excellent job of relaxing your subject and getting the expression.



Thanks for the input.


----------



## Roger (Jan 22, 2008)

this doesn't do anything for me either, mainly due to zero detail in the dark areas and the high contrast zones are blown out...also the fact it's upside down. I do like her heavy eye makeup, the fact the eyes are closed and the general composition.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 22, 2008)

Amber24 said:


> Then why post?
> 
> If you don't like my photo that is perfectly okay but at least give some helpful critiques on what specifically about it you don't like. Know what I'm saying?


 
like i said before, its cliche. but if you want me to go in depth, then i will. the contrast just isnt working. the whites are blown out. its boring. and her expression is off. i do like the eye makeup tho.


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 22, 2008)

The Phototron said:


> It is a cliched, but that can be said to almost every shot posted here.


 well put!!

If we are only to photograph things that haven't been photographed before, then we might as well sell our stuff because it has all been done before.

Photography, to me, is all about a person's artistic interpretation of a particular scene.

If 10 of us went out and took a photo of a flower, chances are good we might see 10 different "takes" on the subject. This is a good thing!! None of us are right and none of us are wrong. It's all about how YOU see the subject and how YOU, the artist, feel it would be best represented. 

Amber I think you did a very fine job.

Tell your sister to smile and that you promise to edit out the braces in PS


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody brought this up:


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 23, 2008)

The Phototron said:


> I'm surprised nobody brought this up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3geoXOdnJQ



I only had to watch four seconds of it HAHA. Good call The Phototron. 

Yeah, I mean, I guess Lorielle has a point that this shot isn't exactly some ground-breaking, revolutionary shot. But I'll be damned if a sunset has blown my mind lately, but people still shoot those. Will HDRs ever go out of style? How many stupid light trails have I seen? Nay, how many stupid light trails have I shot? Hundreds. And for what? Not to do something new, that's for sure. You don't have to do something new to do something well, or even something outstanding. Amber, this shot is well-done, even if it's not something revolutionary. It's Amber who posted the shot, not Che Guerva, so don't ask for revolution when nobody promised to give it. Keep up the good work, Amber.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 23, 2008)

i wasnt asking for a revolution. i was just saying why i think its lame.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 24, 2008)

Lorielle99 said:


> i wasnt asking for a revolution. i was just saying why i think its lame.



And I'm saying why it's not. 

Ah, I love forums.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 24, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Ah, I love forums.


 

I don't  :er:


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 24, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> And I'm saying why it's not.
> 
> Ah, I love forums.



which is perfectly fine. im glad you like it. but im entitled to my opinion too.


----------



## Amber24 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.

I made the contrast the way it is because I like it.  I know that the whites are blown out, but that is how I wanted it.

Yes, it does look like those girls from the video.  Someone else at school told me that too, lol.  

If you think it's lame, then just don't post.  That isn't helpful in any way, so it's not necessary.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 25, 2008)

on the other hand though, we cant have all good comments on every photo posted. I guess if someone thought my photo was lame , i'd want to know, BUT, i agree with you in the sense that i'd want some helpful critiquing or thoughts on ways to make it better. Tell her not to be ashamed of her braces though. ;-)


----------

